# Ride for the cure--Trail ride



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

There are several threads in the trail riding section that suggest all sorts of things to take with you. I would suggest surfing through some of those. I hope you have a great time! How far will you be riding?


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

It doesn't give me a distance but it does give me an estimate of about a 3 hour ride. Which is a good amount of time to ride in my opinion.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I went to the stables today to check on the horses we will be riding. Today I got some input on how the ride normally goes and I was not happy with the response. I am going no matter what but now I am a bit worried. I heard that people on this trail ride are very inconsiderate. I am a very slow paced person and I don't appreciate being pushed and wizzed by. Actually find that quite scary. Even scarier when you are on a horse that isn't yours! How should I handle the situation if it should arise?

Slow and steady is what I hope for. I don't want to jet and I actually refuse to! Especially since this will be my fiance's first trail ride I want this to be a good experience.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Do you know how the horses you are riding are behaved? Do they not like to be in back or in front of other horses? 

If you can, tie a green ribbon in the horses tail. In my experience, that will tell others either a green horse or rider and they should take more care around you. However, that doesn't always happen. 

If you trailer the horses there, get there early to let the horses settle before the ride. Also, this will give you a chance to meet up with other riders to go in a group together. 

Let all the yahoos go first and start the ride near the back. Usually there is less commotion in the back because all the yahoos are ahead of you. You don't have to be the very last riders, especially if the horse doesn't like the feeling of being left behind. 

A three hour ride can be anywhere from 6 to 10 miles. Horses usually walk around 3 mph, on average. If you figure in any stopping or going faster, the distance can be shorter or longer. Another factor is the terrain. Easy terrain you can go faster and farther. Rough will be slower and shorter. 

We go on a ride every August. It's 12 miles long and takes about 4 to 5 hours including a stop for lunch. It's pretty easy terrain and there are 300 to 500 riders. It can be quite hectic at times. Usually, someone does get hurt. Our horses like to be out front, so no matter where we start, we end up there by the end. 

This weekend we went on another ride. It was only about 67 riders but was over rougher terrain. It lasted about 3 hours but was only 5.5 miles. We also had to stop and wait for the rest of the riders at times. It was a more pleasant ride but more challenging. 

Try to stay relaxed during the ride. Don't let yourself tense up. It need be, get off and walk for a little bit. There should be guides to help if you need it if it's an organized ride. Just remember to have fun and enjoy it.

ETA: bring with on the ride something to drink like water in bottles and something to munch on like granola bars. If it's going to be warm, you could freeze a couple bottles to help keep others cold. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh the green ties! I did not think of that! I will now put that on my list! Both the horses go on trail rides fairly often with their actual horse owners so they are more experienced with big trail rides then we are! I am nervous and excited. I don't want to feel pushed or being whizzed past. It's scary! (I know from experience.) But perhaps the ties will help. I just heard they are very disrespectful with that kind of stuff which makes me rather nervous. But I will NOT miss this trail ride! It's for a VERY important cause!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If you are riding on well trained horses, they should do ok even if others go past you.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you. We'll see how it goes. My tummy is turning I am so nervous but I know it's going to be great fun!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Im sorry but this has bad news written all over it. A large party group ride is NOT the place to take novice riders on unknown horses.
Some one passing you isnt rude, its called someone passing you. They want to enjoy the day too and you shouldnt expect the entire world to walk on egg shells because of you. 
Seriously you need to just find some quiet trails to go ride on and get a handle on your trail skills, react to some wierd situations, then add a couple other riders to the mix, maybe do the party rides next year.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I find that rather rude that you assume I want everyone to walk on eggshells for me. I am doing this to support a good cause and I am not going to let anyone ruin it for me. And no, whizzing past full force past someone IS RUDE! Whether you think so or not, it is in a lot of peoples books RUDE. The ride is for everyone of every age, riding style and level of skill. Which means both me and my fiance are welcome. I was expressing my nervousness, which is normal.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Joe4d does have a good point. A large group ride is not the best time for a first ride and on unfamiliar horses. It's honorable that you want to participate in it but your safety is utmost important. 

When passing, it can be done politely or inconsiderately. Flying by at a gallop is not considerate. One should pass at a slightly faster pace but giving ample room between the horses. However that doesn't always happen. When riding in a group, you should ride at the level of the least experienced rider. In large groups there are those that aren't considerate and don't care. 

Organized rides should have rules set down before the ride that everyone is suppose to follow. During the ride, it's hard to enforce those rules and rely on everyone to follow without being policed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry Stakie-I agree that this is an accident waiting to happen. I have done several trail trials, group rides, etc, and every single one, no matter how well organized has had one or two who go "whizzing" by, which I also find unnerving. ( and rude) Put that all together, with unfamiliar horses, inexperienced rider, and nervousness, which you clearly are, (and will be if you hear hooves coming up behind you), and nothing good is going to happen here. keep in mind there may also be areas that are too narrow to allow a lot of room to pass. Shoot-I have a horse I could put a monkey on on a walking trail and it still makes me nervous when folks pass.

Best advice I can give-donate the $$ to the cause, take the horses and BF to a beautiful park, and the 2 of you have a lovely ride. I am guessing you would like your fiance to have a good experience so that he may be likely to do this again in the future......the organized ride may not be the way to start.

I would highly recommend a cell phone-ATTACHED TO ONE OF YOU, not the horse, also.

I would also be asking the actual owners of the horses you are going to use, rather than a bunch of strangers who do not know you, them or what the trails may be like.

Have fun-whatever you do. That should be the main reason for riding, IMO. You can always donate to a cause without making yourself a basket case.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If it is a large group ride with a lot of beginners, there should be an attitude of consideration for the beginning riders. Joe is an endurance racer and he is thinking with an endurance racer's brain. There are easy going trail rides and there are endurance races. Two different things.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

It has been my experience in the past with fund raising type of rides that it is a mixed bag of folks. Same was true of hunter paces and trail trials we had at where I board. We had everything from the slow walkers to the gallopers and all in betweeen.

Good luck. Personally-I would be as far from this as I could be enjoying the fall weather........;-)


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I much prefer to ride with only my closest friends. It is so much more pleasant. We set the pace that we enjoy. I am just a short distance trail rider due to my health and the time that I have available. If I were young and full of energy like Joe, then I would probably like that wild reckless life he lives........


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

nothin g to do with endurance or racing, I have done alot of these party rides, and generally do them with friends, at a walk, but there is alot of commotion, a bit of drinking, and generally a fun time, But, still not the place for riders that have never been on a trail, and riding horses that they have never ridden. The horses may be fine, but you really have no idea, nor do you have the back ground to deal with it if they arnt fine.


----------

